# Verstehe den Code nicht...



## TheWalkingDead (8. Jan 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe folgendes Problem, ich muss eine Aufgabe für den Informatik Unterricht in der Schule erledigen.Und habe leider überhaupt keine Ahnung von Java
Die Aufgabe ist folgende:
"Für das Zentralabitur in NRW gibt es eine sogenannte "Landesliste" . Welche Operationen hat sie? Stellt sie vor, indem du den code erläuterst und/oder ein Beispiel implementierst."
Der zugehörige code:

```
/**
 * <p>Materialien zu den zentralen
 * Abiturpruefungen im Fach Informatik ab 2012 in 
 * Nordrhein-Westfalen.</p>
 * <p>Klasse List</p>
 * <p>Objekte der Klasse List verwalten beliebig viele, 
 * linear angeordnete Objekte. Auf hoechstens ein Listenobjekt, 
 * aktuelles Objekt genannt, kann jeweils zugegriffen werden. 
 * Wenn eine Liste leer ist, vollstaendig durchlaufen wurde oder 
 * das aktuelle Objekt am Ende der Liste geloescht wurde, gibt es 
 * kein aktuelles Objekt. Das erste oder das letzte Objekt einer 
 * Liste koennen durch einen Auftrag zum aktuellen Objekt gemacht werden. 
 * Außerdem kann das dem aktuellen Objekt folgende Listenobjekt 
 * zum neuen aktuellen Objekt werden. Das aktuelle Objekt kann gelesen, 
 * veraendert oder geloescht werden. Ausserdem kann vor dem aktuellen 
 * Objekt ein Listenobjekt eingefügt werden.
</p>
 * 
 * <p>NW-Arbeitsgruppe: Materialentwicklung zum Zentralabitur 
 * im Fach Informatik</p>
 * 
 * @version 2011-01-05
 */

public class List

{ private Node first, tail, current;

    // Node
  private class Node { 
        private Object contentObj;
        private Node nextNode;

        public Node(Object pContent) { 
            contentObj = pContent;
            nextNode = null;
        }

        public void setContent(Object pContent) { 
            contentObj = pContent; 
        }

        public Object content() { 
            return contentObj; 
        }

        public void setNext(Node pNext) { 
            nextNode = pNext; 
        }

        public Node getNext() { 
            return nextNode; 
        }

    } // Ende der Klasse Node
 
    /**
     * Eine leere Liste wird erzeugt.
     */
    public List() {
        tail = new Node(null); // Dummy
        first = tail;
        tail.setNext(tail);
        /* Der next-Zeiger des hinteren Dummy-Elementes
         * zeigt auf das vorangehende Element.
         */
        current=first;
    }
  
    /**
     * Die Anfrage liefert den Wert true, wenn die Liste 
     * keine Objekte enthaelt, sonst liefert sie den Wert false.
     * @return true, wenn die Liste leer ist, sonst false
     */
    public boolean isEmpty() { 
        return first == tail; 
    }
 
    /**
     * Die Anfrage liefert den Wert true, wenn es ein
     * aktuelles Objekt gibt, sonst 
     * liefert sie den Wert false.
     * @return true, falls Zugriff moeglich, sonst false
     */
    public boolean hasAccess() { 
        return (!this.isEmpty()) && (current != tail);
    }
  
    /**
     * Falls die Liste nicht leer ist, es ein aktuelles 
     * Objekt gibt und dieses nicht das letzte Objekt der 
     * Liste ist, wird das dem aktuellen Objekt in der Liste 
     * folgende Objekt zum aktuellen Objekt, andernfalls gibt 
     * es nach Ausführung des Auftrags kein aktuelles Objekt, 
     * d.h. hasAccess() liefert den Wert false.
     */
    public void next() { 
        if (this.hasAccess())
            current = current.getNext();
    }
 
    /**
     * Falls die Liste nicht leer ist, wird das erste 
     * Objekt der Liste aktuelles Objekt. 
     * Ist die Liste leer, geschieht nichts.
     */
    public void toFirst() {
        if (!this.isEmpty())  
            current = first; 
    }
 
    /**
     * Falls die Liste nicht leer ist, wird das 
     * letzte Objekt der Liste aktuelles Objekt. 
     * Ist die Liste leer, geschieht nichts.
     */
    public void toLast() {
        if (!this.isEmpty())  
            current = tail.getNext(); 
    }

    /**
     * Falls es ein aktuelles Objekt gibt 
     * (hasAccess() == true), wird das aktuelle Objekt 
     * zurueckgegeben, andernfalls (hasAccess()== false) 
     * gibt die Anfrage den Wert null zurueck.
     * @return Inhaltsobjekt
     */
    public Object getObject() {   
        if (this.hasAccess())
            return current.content();
        else 
            return null;
    }
 
    /**
     * Falls es ein aktuelles Objekt gibt (hasAccess() == true)
     * und pObject ungleich null ist, wird das aktuelle Objekt 
     * durch pObject ersetzt. Sonst bleibt die Liste unveraendert.
     * @param pObject Inhaltsobjekt
     */
    public void setObject(Object pObject) { 
        if (pObject != null && this.hasAccess() )
            current.setContent(pObject); 
    }

    /**
     * Ein neues Objekt pObject wird am Ende der Liste eingefuegt. 
     * Das aktuelle Objekt bleibt unveraendert. Wenn die Liste 
     * leer ist, wird das Objekt pObject in die Liste eingefuegt 
     * und es gibt weiterhin kein aktuelles Objekt 
     * (hasAccess() == false). Falls pObject gleich null ist, 
     * bleibt die Liste unveraendert. 
     *@param pObject Inhaltsobject
     */    
    public void append(Object pObject) { 
        if (pObject != null) {  
            Node lNewNode,lPos0;
            lPos0 = current;
            lNewNode = new Node(pObject);
            lNewNode.setNext(tail);
            if (this.isEmpty())
                first = lNewNode;
            else {  
                Node lPrevious = tail.getNext();
                lPrevious.setNext(lNewNode);
            }  
            tail.setNext(lNewNode);
            current = lPos0;
        }
    }  

    /**
     *Falls es ein aktuelles Objekt gibt (hasAccess() == true),
     *wird ein neues Objekt vor dem aktuellen Objekt in die 
     *Liste eingefuegt. Das aktuelle Objekt bleibt unveraendert. 
     *Wenn die Liste leer ist, wird pObject in die Liste eingefuegt
     *und es gibt weiterhin kein aktuelles Objekt 
     *(hasAccess() == false). Falls es kein aktuelles Objekt gibt 
     *(hasAccess() == false) und die Liste nicht leer ist oder 
     *pObject gleich null ist, bleibt die Liste unveraendert.
     *@param pObject Inhaltsobjekt
     */
    public void insert(Object pObject) {
        if (pObject != null) {
          Node lNewNode,lFront,lPos;
          if (this.isEmpty())
            this.append(pObject);
          else 
          if (this.hasAccess() ) {
            lPos = current;
            lNewNode = new Node(pObject);
            lNewNode.setNext(current);
            if (lPos == first )
              first = lNewNode;
            else {
              this.toFirst();
              lFront = current;
              while (this.hasAccess() & !(current == lPos)) {
                 lFront = current;
                 this.next();
              }
              lFront.setNext(lNewNode);  
            }          
            current=lPos;
          }
        }
    }

    /**
     * Die Liste pList wird an die Liste angehaengt. Anschliessend 
     * wird pList eine leere Liste. Das aktuelle Objekt bleibt unveraendert. 
     * Falls pList null oder eine leere Liste ist, bleibt die Liste 
     * unveraendert.
     * @param pList Liste
     */
    public void concat(List pList) { 
        Node lCurrent1,lCurrent2,lPos0;
        if (pList != null && !pList.isEmpty() ) {
          if (this.isEmpty()  ) {
            first = pList.first;
            tail = pList.tail;
            current = tail;
          }
          else {
            lPos0 = current;  
            current = tail.getNext();
            lCurrent1 = current;
            pList.toFirst();
            current = pList.current;
            lCurrent2 = pList.current;
            lCurrent1.setNext(lCurrent2);
            if (lPos0 != tail)
                current = lPos0;
            else 
                current = pList.tail;
            tail = pList.tail;
            // pList wird zur leeren Liste
            pList.tail = new Node(null); // Dummy
            pList.first = pList.tail;
            pList.tail.setNext(tail);
            pList.current = pList.tail;
          }  
        }
    }  

    /**
     * Falls es ein aktuelles Objekt gibt (hasAccess() == true),
     * wird das aktuelle Objekt geloescht und das Objekt hinter 
     * dem gelaeschten Objekt wird zum aktuellen Objekt. Wird das 
     * Objekt, das am Ende der Liste steht, geloescht, gibt es kein 
     * aktuelles Objekt mehr (hasAccess() == false). Wenn die Liste 
     * leer ist oder es kein aktuelles Objekt gibt (hasAccess() == false),
     * bleibt die Liste unveraendert.
     */
    public void remove() { 
        Node lPos, lFront;
        if (this.hasAccess() ) {
            if (current == first ) {
                first = current.getNext();
                if (current.getNext() == tail)
                    tail.setNext(first);
                current = first;  
            }
            else {
                lPos = current;
                this.toFirst();
                lFront = current;
                while (this.hasAccess() & !(current == lPos)) {
                    lFront = current;
                    this.next();
                }
                lFront.setNext(lPos.getNext());
                current = lFront.getNext();
                if (current == tail)
                    tail.setNext(lFront);
            }  
        }
    }  

}
```
Ich habe leider überhaupt keine Ahnung, und hoffe mir kann irgendjemand helfen..;(

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## pro2 (8. Jan 2012)

Die Kommentare erklären doch alles ???:L


----------



## HimBromBeere (8. Jan 2012)

I.d.R. musst du einen bestehenden Code (solange du ihn nicht selbst geschrieben hast), nicht komplett durchschauen, du musst nur genug englisch können, um zu verstehen, was die Funktionen etwa machen (sowas wie insert() wird demnach z.B. welchen Zweck haben??). Den Rest regln dann die Kommentare.


----------



## timbeau (9. Jan 2012)

Was heißt keine Ahnung? Der Code ist nicht so ganz einfach als Anfänger finde ich. Aber wo ist deine Frage? Einzelne Schritte erklären? Da sind keine "Schritte". Das ist ein ADT, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------

